
Show HN: SiteZen – Complete Web Design, Hosting and Domain Name for $50 a Month - kolemcrae
https://sitezen.co
======
zepolen
Tip: Before you start selling web design, make sure your own website is
designed well.

In particular the white text on grey background in the form here is
unreadable:
[https://sitezen.co/designer.html](https://sitezen.co/designer.html)

~~~
pavel_lishin
I don't see any white text, but I do see badly semi-centered checkbox inputs:
[http://imgur.com/EQBIzts](http://imgur.com/EQBIzts)

------
jordanlev
Looks interesting. A few questions:

\- How do you handle the design process in terms of reviews/changes? Do you
just present a design and if the customer doesn't like it then they're out of
luck? Or will you make a million changes that drag on forever? (I presume
somewhere in the middle... but this is not explained).

\- Do the built sites utilize a CMS of some kind (so customers can edit
content after it's been built)? Or do content changes need to go through you
(as part of the monthly fee I presume)?

\- On a more technical note: do you have an in-house platform you build on? Or
is it all wordpress (or some other open source CMS)? Or are you re-selling a
SaaS CMS like Weebly or Squarespace?

\- How extensive can changes be after the site is built? Can I add new pages?
What if I want to add a whole new blog section if I didn't have one before?
What if I want to start selling products? etc.

------
pwpwp
Can't find an example site to look at.

------
british_india
That's massively expensive.

~~~
timvdalen
I'm guessing this includes the initial design, which would make it
ridiculously cheap.

If you're planning on keeping the average customer for 2 years and pay $10 for
the hosting itself, that leaves just $960 for the initial design and setup
(not to mention 'ongoing updates').

~~~
zbyte64
Designers get paid by getting a cut of the monthly fee. Sounds like the
designer is absorbing the risk of an early cancellation.

